
Circle visualization of a number's digits, like with π - trypho
https://github.com/hugolgst/digart
======
cmroanirgo
Interesting.

> _each dot represents a decimal which is in a segment that represents the
> previous decimal_

Before reading this, I thought that the dot colors matched the opposite of the
description: where each segment represented the number and the dot color
represented the previous digit. Ho hum.

However, regardless of dot colors and segments, it could be really cool to see
this visualisation in different bases, eg base 16, base 60, base 360, etc. (eg
pi in base 360 -> 3 . 50 : 350 : 146 : 304 : 186 : 269)

~~~
ananagame
It could be great!

------
steve_gh
This kind of leads to an interesting question which I have been vaguely
pondering for a few months.

What happens if you choose an irrational base for your number system, rather
than an integer or even a rational base. For example, if you chose to express
a (positive) number as a_1 e + a_2 e^2 + a_3 e^3 + ... where 0 < a_i < e

Obviously you could chose e, or pi, or whatever as your base.

Can anyone of with more mathematical chops comment?

~~~
alanbernstein
You might start here:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio_base](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio_base)

~~~
sp332
And then get crazier with [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quater-
imaginary_base](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quater-imaginary_base)

